# Ryabko Stick Video



## David Weatherly (Dec 21, 2008)

Stick seminar with Mikhail Ryabko:





 
David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2008)

Certainly a variety of things on there...some of the sweeps and throws looked questionable to me!


----------

